
20 Freescale Employees were Confirmed Missing on Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370 - devy
http://media.freescale.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=196520&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1907348&highlight
======
jpgvm
So sad. :(

My prayers go out to the Freescale community and the loved ones of all that
are currently missing on MH370.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Thank you for ignoring the conspiracy theories and focusing on the real
issues. My thoughts and your prayers.

~~~
thaJeztah
Exactly my thoughts! No matter _what_ the cause is of this disaster, we're
talking about human lives here. Please keep this in mind.

------
stefan_kendall3
And I thought a company policy limiting two employees to a flight was silly.

~~~
pcurve
Tell that to my company HR that runs a shuttle jet between midwest and east
2-3 times a week on a 35 seater plane. lol

I think two employees rule applies to VP (or MD if you work in finance)

------
C1D
This is pretty suspicious. First we find out that two passengers were using
stolen passports and now we find out that 20 passengers belonged to the same
company.

I'm not going to say it's terrorism just yet but it is pointing towards that
or something like it.

~~~
p0ppe
Isn't it pretty standard for groups to be traveling together? I'm fairly
certain you'd find some kind of larger group on pretty much all flights. In
this case it happened to be 20 passengers working for Freescale.

~~~
quahaug
Actually, this crops up as a legal/insurance concern for larger valuable
companies every so often, where company policy must stipulate in writing that
critical numbers and/or groups of employees should not fly on the same
airplane at the same time, since airplanes, though statistically safer than
cars, are still prone to catastrophic accidents and are opperated by pilots
not under direct control of the company.

In order to fulfill certain contracts or receive insurance coverage, written
language for company travel policies must ensure the continuity of proprietary
trade secrets, and redundancy for mission-critical personnel, in case of
disaster, or catastrophic accident.

There was a tech company (during the 80's or 90's?) that was completely
destroyed by a single random plane crash that killed a handful of the key
people in one fell swoop, but the name escapes me, and my google skills are
failing. Maybe someone else will remember. I want to say it was a vintage
video game company, but it might've just been some old (now defunct)
electronics company...

For this same reason, the president and vice president of the united states
don't fly together. I think military command adheres to similar rules.

~~~
e28eta
I wonder how that squares with tech companies providing shuttle buses in the
Bay Area. I found a reasonable looking comparison that said bus travel is more
dangerous than flying.

My guess is the company has more control over the bus, or the bus charter
company shoulders the insurance burden.

~~~
nknighthb
The missing factor is time for recovery. If an employee, even an executive,
dies, it may be a problem, but probably not a catastrophe. Others can pick up
the slack, a replacement can be hired and trained, etc.. You can kill the
entirety of the original team and not be in dire straits, provided they die
over the course of several years.

If an entire team dies at once, there's no one to pick up the slack, and no
one to train replacements.

It is both unlikely that an entire team will be on a commuter bus at once, and
even if they were, it is unlikely that a bus crash would kill all of them.

Plane crashes, in contrast, have a nasty habit of killing everybody on board
all at once.

~~~
maccard
I don't think you understand what he meant. I know there are companies around
me that have offices located in not-so-central areas of the city that offer a
free bus service to bring you from major public transport hubs to their
offices.

~~~
nknighthb
It is true there are corporate shuttles covering a variety of distances and
particular use cases. It eludes me why that makes you think I didn't
understand, or what it has to do with my comment.

